# Off Topic



## Jaws (11. Dezember 2007)

theundertaker schrieb:


> Ist ja auch der König der Barsche des Oolderplas, den ich hier gefangen habe ;-)
> 
> Ja, nächstes Jahr spinnen wir ne Runde zusammen... ;-) Müssen ja die Hecht ein wenig ärgern^^
> 
> Gruß Thomas :m




hoffentlich landen die nicht auch alle in deiner küche!!!


----------



## BSZocher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ist ja auch der König der Barsche des Oolderplas, den ich hier gefangen habe ;-)
> ...



Einer seiner nun toten kleineren Brüder.
denn zum König fehlen da aber noch einige cm.
Hecht ist dort übrigens ganzjährig geschont, aber das wissen wir ja alle. 

Ach ja: Petri zum Fisch.


----------



## theundertaker (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Das mit dem König war doch nur Spaß, aber der sah schon echt geilo aus ;-)

Is doch ganz klar, dass Hecht das ganze Jahr geschont ist ^^ Das weiß doch jeder und wer nimmt schon n Hecht mit? XD

@Jaws: Hoffentlich landen alle in meiner Küche....sind nämlich lecker ;-)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## krauthi (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich landen alle in meiner Küche....sind nämlich lecker ;-)
> 
> Gruß Thomas


ja dan mal guten appetit   mal sehen wie viele  du dan in den kommenden jahren noch fangen wirst wenn du alle abschädelst ;+


----------



## aixellent (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@Jaws: Hoffentlich landen alle in meiner Küche....sind nämlich lecker ;-)

Gruß Thomas[/quote]

Hallo Thomas,

Küchenfisch ist schon in Ordnung. Aber der Freund hat 17-20 Jahre gebraucht um auf diese Größe abzuwachsen. Er bringt den besten Laich aus und auch die Laichmenge ist überdurchschnittlich. Es nimmt eine wichtige Regulierungsrolle innerhalb des eigenen Bestandes ein, wie Du unschwer an deinem fängigen Köder festmachen konntest, und sollte daher geschont werden, was die Niederländer auch in der Regel tun. Um sich über solche Fänge auch in Zukunft zu freuen, solltest Du über diese Resource nachdenken und eher Fische bis z. B. 35 cm mitnehmen. Nur jeder 30.000 te Barsch mutiert zum Kannibalen und kann überhaupt auf diese Größe abwachsen. Bitte verstehe das nicht als Angriff sondern nur als meine persönliche Empfehlung. Dennoch ein dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch!

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## theundertaker (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@aixcellent: So wie du das hier schön formuliert hast, kann man das garnicht als angriff verstehen ;-) ich kann deiner meinung normalerweise auch total zustimmen.....nur ich nehme mir halt mal n fisch mit, weil ich eh nicht allzu viel fange und somit auch nicht unbedingt in den fischbestand eingreife.....gut der barsch war voller laich und ich weiß, dass dieser eigentlich zurück sollte......

stimmt es denn wirklich, dass so ein 45er barsch so viele jahre braucht, um so dick zu werden? der fisch hatte ja 1,5 kilo.....und ich war sehr stolz auf diesen fisch, weil ich halt nicht so viel fange^^

danke für dein petri....du bist voll ok!

liebe grüße
thomas


*daumen hoch für dein posting*


----------



## PetriHelix (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@theundertaker: Zum Wachstum kannst Du z.B. hier was nachlesen. Ein 25cm großer Flussbarsch ist zwischen 8-10 Jahre alt. Die Tiere wachsen halt sehr langsam und nur wenige werden so groß. Ich kann die Freude eines Anglers der einen großen Fisch gefangen hat (womöglich der erste Fisch dieser Art) verstehen. Manchmal reicht als Erinnerung aber auch ein schönes Foto. Die größeren Exemplare dürften außerdem nicht mehr so richtig gut schmecken. Ich denke man ißt ja auch kein Schwein das 25 Jahre alt ist (werden die überhaupt so alt?) 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flussbarsch


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Danke danke....werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal reinziehen...is bestimmt interessant....

Ist übrigens nicht mein erster Barsch....^^

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Der_Monty (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Was für ein Pech, dass die AMC-Töpfe nicht die rechte Temperatur haben um so einen Fisch (der eigentlich releast werden sollte) richtig zu kochen. Wie auch immer. Viel Spaß noch an unseren Seen.


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

AMC-Töpfe? Wasn das? Eure Seen?

Hmm.....heidewitzka, da spricht aber einer in Rätseln ;-)


----------



## dipsy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Moin,



> .....gut der Barsch war voller laich und ich weiß, dass dieser eigentlich zurück sollte......


 
Es ist für mich absolut unverständlich wie man einen so großen Fisch voller Laich abschlagen kann. Unsportlicher geht es einfach nicht.#d

Wünsche Dir allseits Schnur und Rutenbruch fürs neue Jahr.:m

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Das musst du ja auch nicht verstehen......das geht dich wohl n feuchten Kehricht an.....dasselbe wünsche ich dir auch, du Noob.....das hat überhaupt nichts mit Unsportlichkeit zu tun.....egal was man schreibt, man bekommt nur dämliche Kommentare von Neidern.....


----------



## marca (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich glaube,der undertaker hat ja auch seinen Fehler mit dem Abschlagen so langsam eingesehen.
Ich vermute,er angelt halt noch nicht so lange und der Barsch war wohl sein erster vernünftiger Fisch und wird es wohl vielleicht auch für lange Zeit bleiben.
Ansonsten würde er wohl nicht in jedem zweiten Satz seinen Fang rausbrüllen und auf der anderen Seite nach guten Angelstellen fragen.
Es war also,in meinen Augen, ein "Anfängerfehler",den er so bestimmt nicht mehr machen wird,wenn er mal ein wenig "erfahrener" ist.
Er wird schon noch aufhören jedem seinen "Superfang" auf die Nase zu binden und ihr werdet dann auch aufhören ihn daraufhin anzugreifen.


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

ach lass die mich mal angreifen, wenn die nix besseres zu tun haben....ich angle erst seit ca. 10 monaten, also absoluter anfänger und ich habe bisher nur paar dicke brassen.....ca. 8 barsche (35,35,25,30, 45 etc.), rotfedern und einen hecht mit 66 cm gefangen.....hab mich halt soo sehr über den fisch gefreut.....

wenigstens einer, der mich ein wenig versteht...^^


----------



## porscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@aixellent
Nur jeder 30.000 te Barsch mutiert zum Kannibalen und kann überhaupt auf diese Größe abwachsen.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht. aber der satz stimmt nicht ganz, denn barsche sind alle Kannibalen. ich habe letztes jahr an 2 tagen über 90 barsche gefangen(von 10-35 cm) und köder waren immer kleine barsche von 2-5 cm die ich vorher mit der senke abgefischt habe!


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

nachtrag ..... das Wachstum ist übrigens auch abhängig vom Nahrungsangebot, und kann durchaus schneller geschehen:


"" .........Flussbarsche erreichen eine durchschnittliche Länge von 20 Zentimetern und werden selten schwerer als ein Kilogramm. Die größten Vertreter seiner Art erreichen über 50 Zentimeter Länge und werden bis dreieinhalb Kilogramm schwer. Allerdings wachsen manche Flussbarsch-Herkünfte außerordentlich langsam. Mit 8 bis 10 Jahren sind sie erst 25 cm lang. Tesch (1955) und Thorpe (1977) fanden jedoch auch deutlich "wüchsigere" Populationen, welche bereits als vierjährige Barsche durchaus 25 cm Gesamtlänge aufweisen können. Neben genetischen Faktoren orientiert sich das Wachstumspotential am Nahrungsangebot und weiteren Gewässerbedingungen........""

Ich sehe Undertakers Handlung nun auch nicht unbedingt als ein so ein wahnsinns verbrechen, was das recht gibt, Ihn jetzt so anranzen zu müssen.

Also beherrscht euch und wart vern. Umgangsformen.


ich glaube da gibts schlimmeres !


----------



## porscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

ja.einige gehen hier echt ab. dabei hat er nur rechtmäßig einen fisch dem wasser entnommen. zudem kann man bei barschen nicht immmer direkt sehn, ob diese laich in sich tragen.kein laichkleid oder färbung.ein geweiteter bauch läßt nicht immer direkt auf einen laichfisch schließen. und da barsche in den seltensten fällen einer schonzeit unterliegen ist eine entnahme eines maßigen fisches völlig legitim!!!


----------



## porscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

ein petri von mir zu diesem traumfisch. ein superspeisefisch!


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

1.es gibt keine schonzeit in NRW ! Laut Landesfischereiverordnung. Kann sein das einige Vereine bestimmungen haben, was ich allerdings nicht glaube.

2. Ist der Flussbarsch ein wichtiger und beliebter Speisefisch, der auch von berufswegen gefangen wird.

3.ausserdem reden wir grade von einem Fisch , dessen Fang nun die gesamte Population des Oolderplassen gefährdet.

Kannst Du mit dieser Bürde leben undertaki :k

#q #q #q 

#h


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Petri Heil zum schönen Barsch! 

Lass Dir den Appetit nicht verderben - Barsch ziehe ich jedem Zander vor


----------



## eddyguru (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ach lass die mich mal angreifen, wenn die nix besseres zu tun haben....ich angle erst seit ca. 10 monaten, also absoluter anfänger und ich habe bisher nur paar dicke brassen.....ca. 8 barsche (35,35,25,30, 45 etc.), rotfedern und einen hecht mit 66 cm gefangen.....hab mich halt soo sehr über den fisch gefreut.....
> 
> wenigstens einer, der mich ein wenig versteht...^^


 
was willst du mehr???
für zehn monate ist das doch ein verdammt ordentliches ergebnis!!!!
manche hier sollten mal zurück denken,als sie das angeln angefangen haben und ihren ersten traumfisch gefangen haben!!!!!
manchmal fragst du aber auch zu oft nach stellen,uhrzeit etc.
such dir ein gewässer aus und befische es dieses jahr so oft es geht.und du wirst sehen,die erfolge kommen von selbst.
ich laufe mir jetzt schon seit jahren an der maas zwischen venlo und roermond die füße platt.ohne fleiß kein preis!!!!

ach ja,lass dich nicht immer so schnell provozieren.schreib nix dazu und denk dir nur dein teil.wenn du dieses jahr gas geben wirst,zahle es ihnen mit schönen fangfotos zurück#6

gruß eddy


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Cool, es gibt welche, die auf meiner Seite sind...dachte schon es ist hoffnungslos hier....danke Jungs! Barsch is waaaahnsinnig lecker ;-)

Ein entnommener Barsch gefährdet die ganze Population des OOlderplasses in Holland?? LOOOOL, dann dürfte es ja nirgends mehr Fische geben, wenn immer gleich die Populationen angegriffen sind....ich hau mich wech vor Lachen....

Danke für die netten Petris zu dem Fisch....ich habe mich auch drüber gefreut, weil ich ja nicht wirklich viel fange^^

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ach das ist n gutes Ergebnis, Eddy? Ok, dann bin ich stolz drauf ;-)

Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich so schnell so ein dickes Bärschli fangen werde....
Ich werd mir Mühe geben, meine Freundin hat jetzt auch den Schein für Holland und vielleicht übertrumpft sie mich ja dieses Jahr.....ich werde posten, wenn ich wieder mal was gefangen habe...die letzten 2 Mal, als ich am Oolderplas war, hab ich zum Beispiel nicht einen Biss gehabt...vielleicht auch nur nicht gemerkt, weil ich halt noch ein ziemlicher Frischling bin^^

Gruß Thomas


----------



## eddyguru (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Cool, es gibt welche, die auf meiner Seite sind...dachte schon es ist hoffnungslos hier....danke Jungs! Barsch is waaaahnsinnig lecker ;-)
> 
> Ein entnommener Barsch gefährdet die ganze Population des OOlderplasses in Holland?? LOOOOL, dann dürfte es ja nirgends mehr Fische geben, wenn immer gleich die Populationen angegriffen sind....ich hau mich wech vor Lachen....
> 
> ...


----------



## stachelritter! (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

guten morgen,

hier wird ja echt gut rum gemeckert!
von meiner seite, kein vergehen was den barsch angeht. barsche gibts wie sand am meer!

dickes petri!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



stachelritter! schrieb:


> von meiner seite, kein vergehen was den barsch angeht. barsche gibts wie sand am meer!



Genau! #6

Wie Bisons in Nordamerika, Wale im Meer oder Schildkröten auf Galapagos...

Oder sogar Zander in Hamburg (Elbe) und Hecht am Bodden!

Für diejenigen die kurz nachdenken wollen: Unterschied zwischen den Beispielen oben und unten? Nur ein paar Jahre! #6

Also immer weiter so, Knüppel raus und alles knallen was geht...

Es hat doch keiner was gegen maßvolle Entnahme, aber man sollte sich eben schon bewußt sein das Bestände sensibel sind und man die Recourcen schonen sollte...

Dann ist auch überhaupt nichts gegen einen schönen Küchenfisch zu sagen! #6

CU Stefan


----------



## onkel heinz (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

ohjeh,ohjeh,

es ist so glaube ich, jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seinem fisch anfängt.
umso erstaunlicher ist es das behauptet wird, das ein bestand gefährdet wird, wenn man
seinen fisch zurück setzt !
wir haben das jahr 2008 nach chr. ... in vielen seen und flüssen gibt es raubfisch und das eben schon sehr lange ...
ALSO, müsste nach aussage z.B. in irland, da wo es viel grossen und reichlichen raubfisch gibt, eine ausgewogene population nicht mehr gegeben sein !!!  FALSCH !!!
in der natur regiert so weit ich weiss nur angebot und nachfrage ...  d. H. wird viel von einer sorte gefressen, so stellt die natur sich darauf ein und produziert i.d.R. von dieser sache mehr als üblich ...   aber auch räuber die klein sind werden von seinesgleichen in großer anzahl gefressen !
dies war ein vermittlungsversuch !
lg der andy


----------



## BSZocher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



onkel heinz schrieb:


> .... !!!  FALSCH !!!
> in der natur regiert so weit ich weiss nur angebot und nachfrage ...  d. H. wird viel von einer sorte gefressen, so stellt die natur sich darauf ein und produziert i.d.R. von dieser sache mehr als üblich ...



Bullshit!

Sorry aber wenn es so wäre, würde niemand über schwindende Bestände reden.
Ob nun gefressen oder geangelt wech ist wech....aber Mama Natur sorgt ja nächstes Jahr für doppelt soviel Nachwuchs. Sie hat ja nachgezählt bei der JAhresinventur und die Nachbestellungen wurden sofort um das Doppelte gesteigert. #d


----------



## Jockel13883 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



eddyguru schrieb:


> theundertaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cool, es gibt welche, die auf meiner Seite sind...dachte schon es ist hoffnungslos hier....danke Jungs! Barsch is waaaahnsinnig lecker ;-)
> ...


----------



## dipsy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Moin,

andere Länder andere Titten. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen in den Niederlanden zu angeln wenn man deren Einstellung der Angelei nicht teilt.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

good posting jockel....

ich glaube nicht, dass es schlimm ist, wenn ich innerhalt von 2 - 3 monaten mal n barsch entnehme....das ist ja wohl lächerlich....bei dem bisschen, was ich fange, wird es wohl erlaubt sein, auch mal einen (die betonung liegt auf einen einzigen!!!) fisch aus holland mitzunehmen, den ich dann verzehre....verstehe diese mist, den einige hier plappern nicht....ich fange einen fisch, von dem ich n foto mache und dann hau ich den rein und geh wieder?? ich glaub ich lach mich krank.....zu dieser oberschlauen fraktion fällt mir echt nix mehr ein....

gruß an alle, die so denken wie ich...an alle anderen nicht!

thomas


----------



## Jockel13883 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Moin, ich sage ja nicht, dass ich nicht gerne in NL angle. Ich fange dort pro Jahr ca. 20-25 Zander und mindestens ebensoviele Barsche für die Küche und habe dort noch keinen schiefen Blick von den Niederländern für geerntet, weil ich diese Anzahl nicht an einem Tag, sonder übers Jahr verteilt fange. Ich fische dort an einem sehr stark befischten Gewässer und bin schon oft mit Niederländern ins Gespräch gekommen, die meine Einstellung zur Angelei sehr gut fanden und die auch nicht viel für die sogenannten "Sportfischer" übrig hatten.
Nur muss man halt die Disziplin aufbringen, nach ein oder zwei Fischen aufzuhören und nach Hause zu fahren, für einen Fangexzess hat dort niemand etwas übrig. 
Anders ist die Einstellung der Niederländer allerdings bei den Friedfischwettkämpfen. Dort geht es tatsächlich darum, wer am meisten Fisch fängt, und verwertet werden die Brassen natürlich nicht. Deshalb bleibe ich diesen Veranstaltungen auch meines vereins in NL fern.

Wer mit dieser Einstellung nicht zurechtkommt, kann mich gerne kritisieren, es kümmert mich nicht...


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

*daumen hoch*


----------



## sditges (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Also auch wenn ich mich oute.... aber schöne Fische, die maßig sind und auch noch schmecken, werfe ich nicht zurück!
So ist es z.B. beim Zander, dass ich 45cm bis 75cm mitnehme.
Barsche ab 30 ebenfalls.

Ich sehe nichts verkehrtes darin.
Massenentnahme die nicht verwertet werden kann finde ich auch nicht OK.
Somit finde ich die Regelungen in NL 2 Zander am Tag doch echt super.
Rhein ist das auch so, 2 je Fischart mehr nicht.

Nach Deutschem Recht darf man sogar wenn man es ganz genau nimmt sogar gar keinen Fisch zurücksetzen denn:
Dies ist dann Besatz und Besatz muss von der Fischereibehörde schriftl. genehmigt werden.
Weiter: Wenn ich einen Fisch fange, der den Haken fast mit verdaut, werft ihr den auch wieder rein ?

Ich ärgere mich z.B. darüber, dass ich am verg. Wochenende 2 schöne Hechte an der Wasseroberfläche antreffen musste, mit dem Bauch nach oben gerichtet.
Das Zurücksetzen dieser Kameraden hat dann auch richtig sinn gemacht.
Und da kommt nun die Frage: was war für diese hechte denn sportlich !?

Somit muss alles abgewägt werden und nicht pauschalisiert werden.

Angeln , nur um einen Fisch am Haken rauszuziehen und im eine 
teils 50%-75% ige überlebenschance zu geben finde ich genauso unsportlich wie die Massenentnahme.

Ich verurteile sogar die Fischer die sog. Ralley fischen betreiben. 

Und keine Sorge von 2 Fischen am Angeltag die entnommen werden geht keine Population zugrunde.


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

*und nochmal daumen hoch*^^


----------



## carphunter85 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ihr solltet euch mal zum Spaß in einem niederländischen Forum anmelden und dort mal lesen. Dort wird teilweise, öffentlich darüber beratschlagt, Anglern (meist deutsche) die Fische platt hauen (Zander, Hecht, Barsch) die Reifen aufzustechen, oder den Lack zu zerkratzen oder ähnliches... 
Das ist einfach ne andere Mentalithät, man ist in einigen Teilen der Niederlande als deutscher Angler nicht gern gesehen, und muss sich teilweise erst einmal einen "Ruf erarbeiten", damit überhaupt mit einem gesprochen wird...

Zu der Barsch-Sache, was meint ihr denn, warum man an den Maasplassen eher schlecht fängt? Dort gibt es einfach zu viele Deutsche, die ihre Fische abknüppeln. Fahrt mal 150km weiter, was den meisten deutschen für einen Tag zuviel ist, und wo demnach fast alles zurück gesetzt wird... Dort sind die Bestände wenigstens noch in Ordnung...


----------



## sditges (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Mir ist noch kein einziger Niederländer in meinen 30 Angeljahren untergekommen der mich auch nur einmal krumm angesehen hat, weil ich einen Fisch  mitnehme/mitgenommen habe.
Und glaube mir , sie tuns auch ... Ausnahmen gibts immer.

:vik:


----------



## Flo682 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



sditges schrieb:


> Und keine Sorge von 2 Fischen am Angeltag die entnommen werden geht keine Population zugrunde.



Nur mal so zum Nachdenken...:q 

natürlich bezogen auf ein Gewässer  

1  Angeltag    von  1   Angler   =  2  Fische

10 Angeltage  von  1   Angler    = 20 Fische 

10 Angeltage  von 10   Angler  = 200 Fische 

10 Angeltage  von 100 Angler  = 2000 Fische

viele gehen vielleicht öfters los :vik:

100 Angeltage von 100 Angler = 20000 Fische

101 Angeltag = Tote Hose...:vik:


----------



## sditges (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

gaaanz tolle Rechnung: :v

Berücksichtigen solltest du auch noch etwas anderes:

*Anzahl Eier pro Barschweibchen:*bis 300.000*Eigröße:*2,0 - 2,5 mm*Fortpflanzungszeit:*März - Mai*Geschlechtsreife:*M: 2.; W: 2.-4. Jahr


----------



## Flo682 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Danke für Deine gelungene Belerung und Kritik....|rotwerden
300.000 Eier = 300.000 Fische :l

MfG 

Flo


----------



## aixellent (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

In manchen Köpfen ist halt angerührter Beton! Daran wird sich leider wohl auch nichts mehr ändern. Der C+R-Kodex, der seid Anfang der 70er in den holländischen Gewässern praktiziert wird, hat u. a. diese wunderen Angelgewässer hervorgebracht. Ich bin den Verantwortlichen dafür sehr dankbar und werde die niederländischen Gewässer und deren fischigen Bewohner mit Respekt behandeln und mich dem C+R-Kodex unterwerfen. C+R, select the harvest! Jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich! 

@the undertaker: Hi Thomas, ich habe Dir ja schon etwas zu Deinem Barschfang geschrieben. Ich appeliere jetzt einfach mal an Dich, insbesondere weil Du Anfänger bist. Halte Dich an die Barschentnahmen wie beschrieben, zwei Zander am Tag sind erlaubt (bitte auch hiervon keine Mamas oder Kampfschiffe) und alle Hechtlis wieder schwimmen lassen und die Welt ist in Ordnung!

Greeetz
Aix

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## carphunter85 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Wenn du schon rechnest, dann überleg mal, wie viele Jungfische tatsächlich das erste Jahr überstehen...

Und zu Fische mitnehmen in den Niederlanden: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du weißt, dass Hecht und Karpfen in weiten Teilen der Niederlande gar nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Und wenn du dir dann mal das neue Zusatzheft zu der Lijst van Viswateren durchliest, wirst du sehen, dass es jetzt einen ganzen Haufen Gewässer gibt wo gar kein Fisch mehr mitgenommen werden darf... 
Das ist jetzt sogar gesetzlich festgelegt, dass mit den schwarzen Schafen fasse ich so auf, dass es auch Niederländer gibt, die Fische mitnehmen...


----------



## sditges (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



aixellent schrieb:


> In manchen Köpfen ist halt angerührter Beton! Daran wird sich leider wohl auch nichts mehr ändern. Der C+R-Kodex, der seid Anfang der 70er in den holländischen Gewässern praktiziert wird, hat u. a. diese wunderen Angelgewässer hervorgebracht. Ich bin den Verantwortlichen dafür sehr dankbar und werde die niederländischen Gewässer und deren fischigen Bewohner mit Respekt behandeln und mich dem C+R-Kodex unterwerfen. C+R, select the harvest! Jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich!
> 
> @the undertaker: Hi Thomas, ich habe Dir ja schon etwas zu Deinem Barschfang geschrieben. Ich appeliere jetzt einfach mal an Dich, insbesondere weil Du Anfänger bist. Halte Dich an die Barschentnahmen wie beschrieben, zwei Zander am Tag sind erlaubt (bitte auch hiervon keine Mamas oder Kampfschiffe) und alle Hechtlis wieder schwimmen lassen und die Welt ist in Ordnung!
> 
> ...


 
100% agree !! #6


----------



## Jockel13883 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich weiß ja nicht, was c&r mit Respakt vor der kreatur Fisch zu tun hat:

Da kommt also irgendjemand daher, zieht den Fisch an Land. Dass der fisch dabei zumindest Stress, evtl. sogar schmerzen erleidet, sollte jedem hier klar sein. Dann hält dieser achso respektvolle Mensch den Fisch noch ein bisschen lebendig an Land, man braucht ja noch ein Foto, damit man vor seinen Angelkollegen angeben kann. Danach entlässt man den zum Sportgerät und Selbstwertgefühlsteigernden Objekt degradierten Fisch wieder in sein Element, wo er eine Überlebenschance von ca. 80% hat. Nicht nur im deutschen Tierschutzgesetz steht, dass man Tieren nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid antun darf.
Ich bin auch gegn die Massenhafte entnahme von Fischen. Wie ich schon schrieb, entnehme ich pro Jahr maximal 25 Zander aus einem sehr großen Gewässersystem. Selbst wenn dort alle Angler 50 Zander im jahr entnehmen würden wäre der Bestand nicht gefährdet. Man sollte eben nur angeln gehn, wenn man auch Verwendung für den Fisch hat. Und mehr als 25 Zander kann eigentlich kein normaler Mensch im jahr verwerten. Man muss eben seine Fanggeilheit etwas zügeln.

Nur mal so zum nachdenken


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Gewässer gibt wo gar kein Fisch mehr mitgenommen werden darf...
> Das ist jetzt sogar gesetzlich festgelegt.


 
das wünsche ich mir auch  für die maasplassen    und der ganzen umgebung  von roermond (inklusive oolderplaas und asseltplassen )

vieleicht  werden es dan einige verstehen   was sie mit ihrem handeln (abschädeln) anrichten  und ein ungeschriebenes gesetzt  das es   seit  fast 37 jahren   gibt    mit füßen treten 

wir versuchen seit jahren  das ansehen  des deutschen anglers   in den niederlanden wieder  aufzubauen  und dank einiger möchtegernangler:q  wird dan wieder alle zu nichte gemacht


----------



## carphunter85 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ganz witzige Anekdote: Es dürfen seid 2007 in den Niederlanden nur noch 5 Brassen am Tag entnommen werden. Jetzt fahren viele, nennen wir sie mal Osteuropäer, nicht mehr nach Holland, weil es sich ihrer meinung nach nicht mehr lohnt. 
Ich finde die Niederländer mit ihren Vorschriften einfach toll!!!

Und ja, für Roermond und Umgebung wäre das auch mal toll! Der Schaden, den einige Angler dort angerichtet haben, wäre in 5-10 Jahren behoben, und ich würd auch mal dahin fahren, ist so schön nah dran...

@Jockel: Komisch eigendlich nur, dass es in ganz Europa C&R gibt, nur die Deutschen wehren sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen, ihre Fische wieder zurück zu setzten. Angeln ist ein Hobby, wenn ich meine einen Fisch zu essen, kaufe ich mir einen, die schmecken eh besser. Man kann mir auch nicht erzählen, dass irgendein Süßwasserfisch schmecken würde. 
Und ich bin sowieso gar kein Fischesser, also will man mir meine Passion verbieten, weil ich keine Verwendung für einen Fisch habe?
Und ich meine, was tut man denn, wenn man nen schönen Fisch fängt? -man freut sich doch erstmal. Und ist es nicht ein noch tolleres Gefühl zu wissen, dass sich ein anderer irgendwann mal genau so über diesen Fisch freuen kann wie ich? Ich finde es eher als Respektlos, ein Lebewesen auf eine Mahlzeit zu reduzieren...


----------



## Maurice (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hi
also ich hab mir ma die letzten paar seiten hier durch gelesen und ihr geht ja hier ab.ich nehme auch kaum fisch mit ausser aal und wenn es nicht anders geht zu tief geschluckt oder so. angel auch hauptsachlich nur auf aal und bisschen auf raubfisch und da hab ich auch meine eigenen maße z.b ab 50 aufwärts (aal) ausser wenn die kleinen zu tief geschluckt haben.ich würde sagen wenn mann mal nen fisch mit nimmt ist das doch ok wenn man ihn verwerten kann.und es dreht sich hier beim boardi nur um einen barsch und wenn er der meinung war den mit zu nehmen soll er doch  machen wenn ein andere den gefangen hätte hätte er ihn auch vielleicht mit genommen oder der der ihn danach gefangen hätte. 
mfg
maurice
und wollt ihr jetzt nicht lieber ma wieder aufs thema zurück kommen


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

es geht sich ja eigendlich nicht darum das wen einer mit sich selbst vereinbaren kann einen fisch zu töten, er dan von allen anderen deswegen verurteilt wird 
das mache ich selber auch nicht 
wenn ich zb in kälterer jahreszeit tief auf zander angel und der zander durch den druckausgleich das zurück setzen nicht überleben wwürde ,  nehme ich ihn auch mit aber das ist sehr selten da ich von mir aus schon ganricht mehr tief angel um diese jahreszeit 

es geht sich vielmehr um die einstellung die einige hier offenlegen 

es bringt zb nichts jede woche einen neuen tread zu öffnen um dan von den anderen zu erfahren wo ich am besten was fangen kann um dan anschließend abzuschädeln


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

ich soll mich an die entnahmeregelung halten??? lol....mir bleibt garnix anderes übrig, weil ich garnicht viel fange......und warum man nicht mal einen dicken barsch mitnehmen kann, das weiß ich auch nicht....das ist doch lächerlich.....

es gibt nicht nur c & r-angler, sondern halt auch welche, die ihren Fang gerne auf verschiedenste Weise zubereiten wollen, weil ich denen schmeckt...dazu zähle ich mich auch!! Wenn ich jetzt jedes mal n netz voll fische fangen würde, wie n schlepper, dann würde ich das ja verstehen, dass eine population absolut gefährdet ist, aber so? Nääää, forget it....

Da fängt man 20 Fische im Jahr und die darf man noch nicht mal mitnehmen? Achja, ihr seit echt lustig.....

@krauthi oder wie auch immer du heißt: Zwischen nem Möchtegernangler und nem Anfänger, der sich an dieser "Sportart" versucht gibt es wohl große Unterschiede.....und ich gebe mir mit meiner Freundin alle Mühe....viel zu erlernen etc....nur wenn man immer solchen doofen Kommentare hört, da kann es einem aber auch vergehen, hier irgendwas zu fragen....dann würde ich fragen, wozu so ein forum??

Anscheinend sind meine "Gegner" alles Vegetarier.....sonst dürften Sie ja auch kein Rind oder was weiß ich fürn Fleisch essen....da würd auch n Lebewesen gequält und bestimmt hunderttausend mal schlimmer als ein Fisch....ich sage nur stromschlag und tschüss...stromschlag und tschüss...stromschlag und tschüss.....naja.....


----------



## Maurice (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hi
@theundertaker 
so wie man sich hier im board gibt so wird man auch empfangen.


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

ja du bist erst lustig.....wie habe ich mich denn gegeben? ganz normal....hab halt mal nen fisch mitgenommen und das wird ja wohl kein verbrechen sein! und sonst habe ich immer ganz normale fragen gestellt und sachen gepostet....

ka...was hier einige von mir wollen.....


----------



## carphunter85 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Naja, für mich ist das Problem u.a. folgendes: Der Fänger dieses einen Barsches will sied Monaten alles mögliche über Gewässer, Stellen, und alle möglichen Einzelheiten über die Gewässer in Roermond wissen. 
Dann fängt er dort nen schönen Fisch, wahrscheinlich wegen mangelnder Infos, an einer selbst erarbeiteten Stelle, und haut ihn platt. Es gehört sich einfach nicht, in den Niederlanden einen Fisch platt zu machen. Das ist wie gesagt ungeschriebenes Gesetz. Man hat es als deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden teilweise nicht leicht.  In manchen Gegenden werden deutsche Angler allgemein Potties (vom niederländischen Wort Pot für Topf) genannt...Es gibt Angler, die mit ihrem Verhalten versuchen, was an diesem Zustand zu ändern...
Und die Maasplassen sind halt wegen ihrer geographischen Lage ein beliebtes Ziel deutscher Kochtopfangler, und darum in meinen Augen völlig überfischt.
Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht um einen Barsch, sondern darum, dass viele Deutsche dort ihre Fische abknüppeln. Und das wiederum schadet dem Ruf deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden.


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

naja ich weiß nicht....ich fange doch nix weiter....man kann doch mal nen fisch mitnehmen.....ich denke mal, dass es bestimmt viel schlimmere gibt wie mich....die n sack voll fangen und mitnehmen.....das passiert ja aber bei mir garnicht....


----------



## Maurice (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hi
ist mir auch eigentlich egal das mit dem fisch ich meine das mit dem immer wieder die sache aufzieh must so das andere dann wieder schreiben.lass es doch einfach gut sein freu dich über deinen fang und gut.und lass das thema wieder zurück kommen.ich hab auch keine lust mehr zu schreiben ist mir zu blöd und muss morgen früh raus.bin ma gespannt ob morgen immer noch drüber geschrieben würd.

mfg
maurice
schönen abend noch
@carphunter
da geb ich dir voll kommen recht sowas ist echt mies


----------



## sditges (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Naja, für mich ist das Problem u.a. folgendes: Der Fänger dieses einen Barsches will sied Monaten alles mögliche über Gewässer, Stellen, und alle möglichen Einzelheiten über die Gewässer in Roermond wissen.
> Dann fängt er dort nen schönen Fisch, wahrscheinlich wegen mangelnder Infos, an einer selbst erarbeiteten Stelle, und haut ihn platt. Es gehört sich einfach nicht, in den Niederlanden einen Fisch platt zu machen. Das ist wie gesagt ungeschriebenes Gesetz. Man hat es als deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden teilweise nicht leicht. In manchen Gegenden werden deutsche Angler allgemein Potties (vom niederländischen Wort Pot für Topf) genannt...Es gibt Angler, die mit ihrem Verhalten versuchen, was an diesem Zustand zu ändern...
> Und die Maasplassen sind halt wegen ihrer geographischen Lage ein beliebtes Ziel deutscher Kochtopfangler, und darum in meinen Augen völlig überfischt.
> Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht um einen Barsch, sondern darum, dass viele Deutsche dort ihre Fische abknüppeln. Und das wiederum schadet dem Ruf deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden.


 
Du schreibst absoluten Müll "ungeschriebenes Gesetz"
ich angel seit über 30 Jahen in den Niederlanden.
Die Holländer essen sehr sehr gerne selbstgefangenen Fisch. 
Das was Du da zitierst ist ebenfalls eine Aussage einer Gruppiereung von Niederländern, die deiner Auffassung sind.
Also verallgemeine es nicht und tu nicht so als wäre es in Holland so üblich. Denn so ist es nicht!
Ich bin gegen unnötiges Tierquälen, und unsinnige massenentnahme !
Aber ein bis zwei fischchen soll und kann jeder auch aus den Niederlanden mitnehmen, ohne schief agesehen zu werden. 

Und das ist sogar rechtlich durch die Fischeriföderationen NL so legitimiert.
Ansonsten wenn es ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz wäre, warum gibt es denn dann kein generelles Verbot !?

Naja was solls.... es bringt nichts hier weiter drüber zu diskutieren.

Nur noch was zu Underthaker:
Naja, er erscheint schon etwas grün, da er hofft das wir Ihm die Hotspots veraten, das ist aber nicht schlimm.
Wenn ich nur einmal zurück zum Anfang des threads gehe sehe ich das er sehr Nett formuliert, was daraus geworden ist, habt ihr draus gemacht.
Und das ihm nun die Freude über seinen Fang und gar das Forum verloren gegangen ist,verstehe ich auch.

Das ganze hier erinnert mich an 99 Luftballons ...


babaaaaa und Peri Heil

/closed


----------



## Lümmy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Sag mal, habt ihr sonst alle eigentlich keine Probleme?Immer wieder, in allen möglichen Threads, die gleiche dämliche Diskussion: C&C vs. C&R

Sone dämliche Diskussion.Immer werden die Threads zerschossen, da ihr immer wieder den gleichen Mist belabern müsst. Bringen tut der ganze Kram hier doch eh nichts. Es wird eh jeder bei seiner Meinung bleiben.Dafür gibts mittlerweile auch nen eigenen Trööt, damit nicht jeder Threat mit diesem Müll zugelabert wird.

Warum kann Undertaker seien Fang hier nicht posten bzw wieso sollte er denn bitte nicht sagen, dass er ihn abgeschlagen hat??? Weil ihr Angst um euren Ruf habt? Das kann ihm doch egal sein. Mir wäre es jedenfalls. Wenn ich Bock auf Barsch oder Zander habe, nehme ich ihn mit. Wenn er nun 50 cm oder mehr gehabt hätte-na und?Nur damit ihr ihn nochmal fangen könnt???Nö, ist nicht. Und wo, ob nun in D oder NL, ist mir doch völlig Schnuppe. Denn "ungeschriebene Gesetze" sind nun mal ungeschrieben und daher keine geltende Gesetze. Denn zu nem Gesetz gehört auch ne Strafandrohung. Und die gibts hier wohl nicht.Ganz im Gegenteil. Also. Das nur mal dazu.

Und Untertaker, guten Appetit und Petri Heil für 2008:vik:


----------



## carphunter85 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Also erstmal ne klare Unterscheidung zwischen NL und D! Das sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge...
Dann habe ich noch nie einen Niederländer gesehen, der nen Fisch mitgenommen hat! Wie gesagt, ICH habe noch keinen gesehen. Und ich angele auch nicht erst seid gestern in NL. So, dann geh mal auf niederländische Internetseiten, da siehst du unter Garantie (oder nur nach sehr sehr langer Suche) keine Fischbilder in ner Küche.
Und ja, UNGESCHRIEBENES Gesetz, bisher... Wie schon gesagt, in einigen Gewässern ist es nun seit 2008 verboten überhaupt Fische mitzunehmen. Warum wohl, frage ich mich...
Außerdem finde ich den Ausdruck "Gruppierung" witzig... Das ist als würde man zum Christentum Gruppierung sagen...


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Naja, für mich ist das Problem u.a. folgendes: Der Fänger dieses einen Barsches will sied Monaten alles mögliche über Gewässer, Stellen, und alle möglichen Einzelheiten über die Gewässer in Roermond wissen.
> Dann fängt er dort nen schönen Fisch, wahrscheinlich wegen mangelnder Infos, an einer selbst erarbeiteten Stelle, und haut ihn platt. Es gehört sich einfach nicht, in den Niederlanden einen Fisch platt zu machen. Das ist wie gesagt ungeschriebenes Gesetz. Man hat es als deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden teilweise nicht leicht. In manchen Gegenden werden deutsche Angler allgemein Potties (vom niederländischen Wort Pot für Topf) genannt...Es gibt Angler, die mit ihrem Verhalten versuchen, was an diesem Zustand zu ändern...
> Und die Maasplassen sind halt wegen ihrer geographischen Lage ein beliebtes Ziel deutscher Kochtopfangler, und darum in meinen Augen völlig überfischt.
> Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht um einen Barsch, sondern darum, dass viele Deutsche dort ihre Fische abknüppeln. Und das wiederum schadet dem Ruf deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden.


#r|good:
perfekter kan man es nicht  aussagen #6


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

am besten schalten sich hier  mal die Mod´s ein 
wie schon erwähnt es wird nichts bringen hier weiter zu schreiben da die meinungen wohl zu weit auseinander sind

also Mod´s macht den tread dicht damit hier wieder ruhe einkehrt


----------



## Lümmy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Und bitte in Zukunft jeden weiteren Thread, in dem mal wieder darüber diskutiert wird. Bzw ALLE und JEGLICHEN Beitrag über C&R vs C&C oder Laichdorsche zu löschen.

Hab nämlich langsam die Faxen hier dicke. Nicht ein Tag vergeht ohne diesen Scheiss hier. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## aal-andy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Es gehört sich einfach nicht, in den Niederlanden einen Fisch platt zu machen. Das ist wie gesagt ungeschriebenes Gesetz.


 
So´n Quatsch, solange man über die vorgeschriebene Fangmenge nicht hinausschießt und die Fische sich in einem annehmlichen Maß befinden, gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme. Und ich bin oft genug drüben zum Angeln. Wie schon bereits hier gepostet, essen auch die Einheimischen sehr gerne selbstgefangenen Fisch und nehmen auch diesen gerne mit. Natürlich kann ich meine Fischbestände schonen, wenn ich nach aussen auf Moralapostel mache und den Gästen ein schlechtes Gewissen einrede oder durch Propaganda gar verängstige, bleibt ja letztendlich mehr im Wasser, egal um den Fisch mitzunehmen oder als Sportgerät zu verwenden. Sicher mag es auch so sein, dass prozentual weniger Holländer in Ihren Gewässern zu uns Deutschen in unseren Gewässern mitnehmen, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Immerhin tragen wir keine unerhebliche Summe zur Hege der niederländischen Fischkultur bei, lass diese doch mal insgesamt für 1-2 Saisons komplett weg, dann ist aber essig da drüben. Und da soll ich mich für einen hin und wieder gefangenen Fisch entschuldigen und mich hier im Board anmachen lassen? Lächerlich !! Ich lad dich gerne mal ein, wenn bei meinem Angelhändler die Karten für Holland ausgegeben werden, dort sitzt der komplette holländische Vorstand und kassiert, gibt zudem nützliche Tipps wo ich gut fangen kann, machen die natürlich rein aus Nächstenliebe. Die machen´s wegen der Kohle. Begriffe wie Abknüppeln oder Abschädeln ärgern mich übrigens mehr, als die eigentliche Mitnahme eines Fisches.



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Man hat es als deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden teilweise nicht leicht. .


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, weder die niederländischen Angelkollegen noch die Kontrolleure sind mir jemals unfreundlich gegenüber gewesen, insbesonders an letzteren können sich so manche hiesigen Fischereiaufseher ´ne Scheibe abschneiden.



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht um einen Barsch, sondern darum, dass viele Deutsche dort ihre Fische abknüppeln. Und das wiederum schadet dem Ruf deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden.


 
Also meinem Ruf hat´s bis dato definitiv nicht geschadet !!


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Du blubberst ne ******* carphunter...an der Stelle wo ich angle, da sind auch verschiedene Holländer, die gerne mit mir reden und die ihre gefangenen Fische mitnehmen....könnte kotzen, wenn ich das lese......

Naja Lümmy....lass sie halt.....wenn die dann glücklich sind....ich nehme meine Fische auch weiterhin mit und um noch ein wenig zu ärgern...ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr noch ein paar mehr "abschädeln". Abschädeln, was für n dämliches Wort......naja will mich ja wenigstens der Ausdrucksweise anschließen....

Lümmy...der Barsch ist noch eingefroren und wird geräuchert, das wird n Festschmauß^^ Ein dickes fettes Petri Heil für dich und auf dass du dieses Jahr deinen fettesten Fang machst....das wünsche ich dir! 2008 ruleeeeezzzzzz ^^


----------



## Flo682 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

carphunter......

das war doch Ironie


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

An die MOD's.....ich bin auch dafür....alle Beiträge bis zu dem letzten Fangbericht, wahrscheinlich von mir selbst, rauszunehmen, damit das hier aufhört....DANKE schon mal im Voraus......vielleicht macht ihr dann kurz ein Thema auf "Streit bezüglich Barsch aus Oolderplas" und setzt dort die Beiträge rein und schließt den anschließend, sodass der Fangthread hier offen bleibt, fände ich sonst schade.....will ja meine Fänge trotzdem weiterhin gerne im Board posten....

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## carphunter85 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Naja, die einen so, die anderen so...
Denke auch, dass das zu nichts konstruktivem mehr führt, nur noch zu persönlichen Beleidigungen... Ne?!...
Naja, bin auch langsam dafür das hier zu schließen...


----------



## aal-andy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Naja, die einen so, die anderen so...
> Denke auch, dass das zu nichts konstruktivem mehr führt, nur noch zu persönlichen Beleidigungen... Ne?!...
> Naja, bin auch langsam dafür das hier zu schließen...


 
Aus welchem Grund ? Mindestens ein Thread pro Tag läuft doch fast immer auf ein solches Thema, bzw. Situation hinaus. Und auch dieser Thread steht (zu Recht !!) mit Sicherheit bereits unter besonderer Beobachtung. Oder sind einigen Beteiligten die Argumente oder die Überzeugungskraft ausgegangen ? :q Kann doch nicht sein, das prinzipiell auf Anforderung eines einzelnen jeder Thread hier geschlossen werden kann, wenn das mal so anfängt, und mir irgend ein Thema nicht gefällt, dann fordere ich, womöglich noch als Unbeteiligter die Schliessung des Themas ?


----------



## wilhelm (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

*Es ist einfach unglaublich wie man hier miteinander umgeht.*
*Viele haben  hier die allein seligmachende für alle erdenklichen Anlässe immer richtige Weltanschauung.*
*Man muss ja fast bescheuert sein hier weiter teilzunehmen.*

*Macht das Angelboard ruhig kaputt,*


----------



## porscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

booooooooooooooooooooooooh! Diese c&r-angler die gehen mir heftig auf den sack!


----------



## wilhelm (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

*Jeder so wie er mag,solange man nicht permanent anderen Vorschreiben will was richtig oder falsch ist.*

*Diese verfluchte Rechthaberei geht mir auf den vorgenannten.*

*Aber ich mag mich nicht weiter aufregen und werde zu solchen "Diskusionen" mit Sicherheit nichts mehr beitragen.*


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

wilhelm...ich kann nichts dafür, dass sich gewisse anglergruppierungen aufregen, nur weil ich diesen besagten fisch einem großen see entnommen habe....


----------



## noworkteam (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

jaja die angler sind heiliger als der papst....die anderen essen sogar fische


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich muss gestehen, ich bin eigentlich auch für C, P & R (Catch, Photo and release).  Ganz ehrlich aber, manchmal nehm ich auch einen Fisch mit. Ich angel aus Freude am Fang und auch aus Freude am gelegentlichen Mitnehmen eines gefangenen Fisches. 

Für mich ist Angeln nicht nur Sport sondern auch [archaismodus an] Nahrungserwerb! [/archaismodus aus]

Ich gestehe freimütig, ich habe bisher schon einige gute Hechte gefangen, bisher aber noch keinen in meiner Pfanne gehabt. 

Bei Barschen würde ich es mir aber auch überlegen, ob solch ein Prachtexemplar nicht doch in meiner Pfanne landen soll. Ist einfach einfacher zu filetieren als kleine Exemplare.

Wenn ich gezielt Fische für meinen Kochtopf will, dann geh ich an einen Forellenteich und fange mir speziell für diesen Zweck aufgezogene Forellen. Ich geh dann auch nicht an einen Teich, an dem die Forellen auf einen blanken Haken beißen sondern dahin, wo gewisse Fertigkeiten gefordert werden, um nicht als Schneider heim zu gehen.

Petri zu dem Fang


----------



## aixellent (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ein Forum lebt von der Diskussion. Wie immer gibt es auch radikale Ansichten Einzelner und die wird man auch nicht mehr in die andere Richtung verändern können. Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich Aussagen wie:" soetwas macht das Anglerboard kaputt". Den einen oder anderen noch nicht so festgelegten Angler wird eine für ihn schlüssige Argumentation erreicht haben. Das reicht vollkommen aus!

Und an alle die die C+R-Diskussion annervt: " Die bis jetzt gelaufene Diskussion ist erst der Anfang"! Wenn das erstmal EU-weit in einen gesetzlichen Rahmen gepresst wird und das wird passieren, weil an der Angelindustrie weltweit viel Geld klebt und die bisherigen gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen in Deutschland gegen weitere Expansion sprechen. Hieran hängen Arbeitsplätze, Profite von Konzernen und nicht zuletzt fiskalpolitsche Interessen. Welchen Stellenwert die Angelindustrie volkswirtschaftlich hat, kann man ja auch aktueller Literatur entnehmen, die sich damit beschäftigt hat. 

Freuen wir uns doch gemeinsam auf Medienevente wie die Germany Bassmasters 2012, die dann möglich sind. 


Greetz
Aix


----------



## Jogibär (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



aixellent schrieb:


> Halte Dich an die Barschentnahmen wie beschrieben, zwei Zander am Tag sind erlaubt (bitte auch hiervon keine Mamas oder Kampfschiffe) und alle Hechtlis wieder schwimmen lassen und die Welt ist in Ordnung!



:mvery good posting

Ich denke damit ist doch alles gesagt und ihr hättet euch die über hundert beiträge pro und contra c+r vorher sparen können. Ich denke auch Thomas wird inzwischen gelernt haben, dass er den nächsten Fisch nicht mehr in der Küche fotografiert....

Und wenn wir alle etwas auf den guten Ton und die Nettiquette achten bleibt das auch weiterhin ein schönes Forum....


----------



## onkel heinz (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Bullshit!
> 
> Sorry aber wenn es so wäre, würde niemand über schwindende Bestände reden.
> Ob nun gefressen oder geangelt wech ist wech....aber Mama Natur sorgt ja nächstes Jahr für doppelt soviel Nachwuchs. Sie hat ja nachgezählt bei der JAhresinventur und die Nachbestellungen wurden sofort um das Doppelte gesteigert. #d


 

ein fraundliches hallo an alle, besonders an BSZocher.

mama natur ist kein atomkraftwerk, das für UNS bis ins nächste jahr schöne GROSSE maßige fische produziert damit wir nicht so ungeduldig warten müssen !
wir müssen alle ein wenig haushalten wenn wenig da ist,aber andere werden hier verurteilt wenn sie fische zurücksetzen oder entnehmen.
das geht hier so schnell das man schwindelig wird.
aber nochmals ES WAR EIN VERMITTLUNGSVERSUCH !!! #h#h 

lg der andy


----------



## totaler Spinner (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



aixellent schrieb:


> Ein Forum lebt von der Diskussion


 
Stimmt! dann aber aufs Thema bezogen. Und das Thema lautet hier:
*Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich würde die Aufregung hier ja noch verstehen wenn theundertaker gegen NL-Recht verstoßen hätte. Hat er aber nicht. 
Und wer ihm keine Infos geben will braucht es auch nicht .Statt hier den Tread mit so was zuzumüllen kann man ja einen eigenen aufmachen, z.B.: keine Infos an theundertaker und andere die selbstgefangenen Fisch essen, oder: bitte nur noch C&R in NL. Da können sich dann alle austoben und in den Treads würde man das zu lesen bekommen was man laut Thema erwartet.


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen,

hierhin werden alle Beiträge verschoben die mir zu sehr vom Thema abweichen. Um Interessierten das Lesen der Threads zu erleichtern ist dieses notwendig.

*Biss denn mal*


----------



## BSZocher (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



onkel heinz schrieb:


> ES WAR EIN VERMITTLUNGSVERSUCH !!! #h#h
> 
> lg der andy




Moin onkelheinz:

Glaubst du wirklich zwischen c+c und c+r könne man vermitteln? Guter Witz....... 

Wäre schön wenn die Natur so laufen würde, wie du dir das so denkst. Tut sie aber nicht.
Daher ist ein Teil deines Post "Bullshit" sry für den härteren ausdruck.
Die Selbstregelung der Natur hat nunmal seine Grenzen. Diese Grenzen werden aber leider in vielen Bereichen überschritten.

Dem "totengräber" wurde an anderer Stelle recht freundlich nahe gelegt, sein Tun an besagten Gewässern, zu überdenken. Seine "Hartnäckigkeit" gepaart mit dem toten Fisch bringt einige hier halt auf die Palme.

Evtl. wird der "totengräber" ja nun ein wenig trockener hinter den Ohren und die anderen haun im nicht mehr so sehr auf die wibbeligen Finger.

Forenwelt gerettet. Post schließen. Schönen Abend noch allerseits. #h


----------



## theundertaker (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

BSZocher: Willst du mir erzählen, dass du noch nie einen Fisch mitgenommen hast und abgeschlagen hast?? Du willst uns hier doch verar******! Und nenn mich nicht Totengräber, das is ja wohl das allerletzte......bist doch nicht mehr ganz in der richtigen Bahn! (extra nett ausgedrückt) Was soll dieser fu-Shi?? Man man man, toller Beitrag, gratuliere!


----------



## carphunter85 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

Du lässt dich aber auch ganz schön provozieren...


----------



## onkel heinz (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin onkelheinz:
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich zwischen c+c und c+r könne man vermitteln? Guter Witz.......
> 
> ...


 

moin BSZocher !,

gebe dir in teilen recht ...

den einen und den anderen kann man es zwar nicht immer recht machen, finde aber jeder nach seiner eigenen linie, soweit sie in ordnung ist.
wir alle gehen doch gerne angeln...

ABER liegt es nicht an uns und den konsumenten, THEMA z. B. glasaale oder überfischung der meere.
die franzmänner " fressen " glasaale aus dem kübel, damit ihre suppe supi schmeckt... also die gehobene küche !
fisch aus dem meer kostet im vergleich nicht viel, sodaß der fischer immer mehr fangen muß um seine kosten zu decken. dem verbraucher sei dank ...
alles wie gesagt hausgemachte probleme. AUCH bei uns !!!
die natur reagiert darauf, aber es wird auch der jungfisch beispielsweise abgefischt.darin liegt der teufelskreislauf !
nicht nur meine meinung sondern auch der eu-kommision die für glasaalfangverbote und fangbeschränkungen kämpft.

ABER im sommer oder schon im frühjahr wird es hier ruhiger, denn da sitzen wir alle wieder draußen und fischen.
war vielleicht nicht voll zum thema ... sorry  

ein fröhliches freundschaftliches petri heil @ all !

der andy


----------



## krauthi (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

theundertaker > totengräber >übersetzt 

warum wirst du   direkt so agresiv ????#y
dem MOnty  hast du auch schon so blöd angemacht   und   bei mir das selbe  und dan wunderst du dich  das  hier die ganze zeit  gegen eine wand  läufst #q und  selber nicht merkst

es geht sich nicht um den barsch den du gefangen   und mit nach hause genommen hast    sondern um deine  art  wie du dich hier gibst 
innerhalb kürzester zeit  8 tread`s aufzumachen    #d    und das quasi fast immer mit dem selben thema   das nervt  auf dauer
anstatt  dir stundenlang  hier die finger wund  zu tippseln  solltest du lieber am wasser sein  und erfahrungen sammeln   wenn du dabei noch was fangen solltest   ist es  doch um so schöner   und du lernst  dabei auch noch was 
was  du mit deinem fang machst  sollst du selber entscheiden  

das die ganze geschichte  im vorfeld   zu einer C&R diskusion ausartete hat mit sicherheit keiner gewollt  

und da du  ja selber  aussagst " ich fange nicht viel "   müsste es doch bei dir klick machen  und du dich fragen warum ???
ist es die methode    ?? der Köder ????
die stelle ???  oder gar  doch  der schrumpfende fischbestand ????????|kopfkrat

also denk mal drüber nach   
und wenn man sich mal am wasser trifft kan man auch in ruhe darüber reden|krach:   da meistens geschrieben worte anders  aufgenommen werden als sie eigendlich gedacht waren #6



gruß Krauthi:vik:


----------



## hans 58 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

Ich muß vorab sagen, das ich mir nicht alles gelesen habe |bigeyes

Aber was ich aus dem wenigen entnommen habe, ist, das es etliche gibt, die Komplexe haben#q

Ob c&r oder auch andere Buchstabenkombinationen. 

Man kann sich Austauschen, aber doch nicht persönlich angreifen#d

Es ist zum :v, das man seine Erlebnisse am Wasser Schönen oder gar verschweigen muß, nur um dem Gegenüber zu gefallen,
und das in einem Forum, in dem es eigentlich nur um das Hobby Angeln  geht|gr:

Um auf das Angelverhalten unserer Nachbarn ( Niederländer ) zu kommen, 
da gibt es diese und jene, genau wie bei uns|bigeyes

Ich bewege mich innerhalb der Bestimmungen, die mir auferlegt wurden, ich akzeptiere sie#6 und dieses wird von der Mehrheit der Angler praktiziert, also was soll das ganze getöhne von dem alles niederknüppelnden deutschen Angler#c
Ich persönlich habe noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht und gehe davon aus, das dieses so bleibt#6


----------



## BSZocher (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



onkel heinz schrieb:


> moin BSZocher !,
> 
> gebe dir in teilen recht ...
> 
> ...



..und ich kann dir nur VOLL zustimmen

Ebenso ein freundliches Petri |wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*



theundertaker schrieb:


> BSZocher: Willst du mir erzählen, dass du noch nie einen Fisch mitgenommen hast und abgeschlagen hast?? Du willst uns hier doch verar******!



Tat ich dies irgendwo die oben aufgeführte Behauptung aufzustellen?
Nein.
Also steck dir den zweiten Teil ....... dein Niveau.



theundertaker schrieb:


> Und nenn mich nicht Totengräber, das is ja wohl das allerletzte......bist doch nicht mehr ganz in der richtigen Bahn!!



Wie schon erwähnt ist die Übersetzung deines Nicknames: Totengräber.
Im Übrigend finde ich es sehr anmaßend von dir, dich mit einer dir nicht zustehenden Berufsbezeichnung vorzustellen/darzustellen. Oder bist du ausgebildeter Friedhofsgärtner, welcher bei seiner Tätigkeit den Grabaushub vornimmt?

Also immer ruhig bleiben... die meine Person beleidigenden Teile deines Post führe ich auf dein noch junges Wesen zurück und gehe deswegen darauf nicht ein. Nur solltest du es nicht zuweit treiben. Auch im i-net gibt es Regel.


----------



## angler-jan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

Wie ich hier gelesen habe, nimmt in Holland keiner Fische mit?!
Also eine reine C&R Fraktion?!
Klärt mich mal ein wissender auf!


----------



## onkel heinz (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Tat ich dies irgendwo die oben aufgeführte Behauptung aufzustellen?
> Nein.
> Also steck dir den zweiten Teil ....... dein Niveau.
> 
> ...


 
ich finde zocher hat recht indem was er hier anprangert.
alles etwas ruhiger, dann klappt´s auch mit dem angelpartner :q

ich finde einen schönen fang genau so toll wie andere auch !
ich persönlich kann mich darüber freuen wenn´s beim ein oder anderen mit dem tollen fang geklappt hat !!!!!!! #6
neider hast du und ich überall, aber hier sind viele sachen vermischt UND das wissen anderer leutchen im forum hatte ich bisher LEIDER nicht .
ich werde genauer hinschauen, damit solche dummen und unnötigen sachen die hier abgelaufen sind, MIR und evtl. EUCH
nicht mehr passieren.
ich werde genau wie meine vorschreiber/redner ( ?! ) analysieren und dann verbal mal ( sorry ) auf´s maul hauen...

mit sportlichen gruß
der andy

p.s. ich hoffe der jenige dem diese worte am meisten gelten versteht sie auch ...


----------



## the doctor (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

Hammer :vik:
krass, wie man über nen toten Fisch diskutieren kann. 
Respekt!!!!!!!#r

Kann man sich vorstellen?:
Ich bin mir als eingefleischter C&R`er  nicht zu schade mal einen Fisch auszunehmen|kopfkrat



Wir machen uns doch als Angler selber kaputt.
Jder kann es lesen und wirds nicht verstehen!
Immer wieder diese sinnlosen und unüberlegeten Diskusionen. Es gibt immer zwei Seiten.
Würde die unwissende Seite mehr wissen, wäre es garnicht zu einem "Mord" gekommen.
Aber es fehlt halt an Aufklärung, und damit kann man nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. Jeder hat so seinen Karakter, der eine ist verständlich, der andere versteht es eher weniger.
Vielleicht tut´s demnächst einfach mal ne kleine freundliche private Nachricht, als Hinweis.


----------



## theundertaker (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

Das ist auch bescheuert, so ein blöde Diskussion, aber ich lasse mir hier nicht blöd kommen....wer nix interessantes zu lesen hat oder mir Tipps geben kann, wenn ich ne ganz normale simple Frage gestellt habe, der soll doch einfach seine Pfo**** ähhh Finger von den Tasten lassen und mir nicht auffe Ei***** um das Ding hängende Gelumpe gehen. Ich bin froh, dass es auch Leute gibt, die mir mal ne ordentliche zum Thema passende Antwort geben können und nicht so dämlichen dünnflüssigen Stuhlgang von sich geben.

Also nochmals: Danke an alle, die mir gerne weiterhelfen und an die anderen....guckt euch einfach andere Themen an, wenn euch meine nicht interessieren....over and out!


----------



## Hai2 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

Man kann sich auch Probleme machen. Ein Barsch, einige Threaderöffnungen, viele Fragen und jeder will mal draufhauen. Immer wird über den Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur geredet was auch sinnvoll ist aber leider vergessen einige den Respekt gegenüber anderen Anglern.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

@theundertaker,

Was du mit dem Fisch gemacht hast geht für mich eigentlich in Ordnung. Aber die Art und Weise wie du hier schreibs ist reines Öl ins Feuer.Da gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten seinen Standpunkt zu vertreten.


----------



## joopie (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fische jetzt bereits seit mindestens 30 Jahren in den Niederlanden, auch in der Zeit, wo es bei deutschen Spezialisten oder reisenden Angeljournalisten noch nicht modern war.
Der Ablauf in diesem Thread ist genau derjenige, den die Holländer auch von den Deutschen erwarten.
Entweder bist du voll meiner Meinung oder ein Idiot!
Was den Holländern von Kind an auf beigebracht wird, ist einfach verständnisvoll mit den Fischbeständen umzugehen. Das bedeutet auch, dass man wohl einen Fisch entnimmt um ihn zu essen, allerdings nicht den Fisch in Mengen nach Hause nimmt und in der Truhe verrotten lässt!
In diesen Hinsicht hatte ich auch mit meinen holländischen Freunden nie Probleme.
Catch and release ist in Holland gewollt, aber keine Pflicht!
:m


----------



## Tiffy (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

@ theundertaker, 

Dein Posting habe ich gelöscht. So was geht gar nicht !


----------



## Tiffy (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Off Topic*

@ onkel heinz, da das auch nicht ging habe ich auch Dein Posting gelöscht.

@ all, hier ist nun geschlossen.

hab keine Lust mich mit sowas zu beschäftigen.


----------

